# High build primer over bare metal?



## PJ_STYLES (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey all, is it a good idea to spray high build primer over bare metal? Then paint over top of that? I started sanding part of my truck and hit a few bar metal spots on the edges etc and was just going to spray some high build on it because a few other spots are pitted as well. Or should i put some other primer on first then high build? Thanks.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

first spray etching primer over the baremetal,if you go throught the 2k and hit metal,spray it with etching again,when time to paint if theres any spots you sanded through to bondo spray it with 2k again.time consuming but the right way to do it :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

no need for etching if you spray a 2k epoxy primer


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ive heard good stuff about evercoat slicksand maybe you should give it a try


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 1 2005, 05:22 PM~3924312
> *ive heard good stuff about evercoat slicksand maybe you should give it a try
> *


That is a polyester filler, not a primer....

PJ STYLES........A 2K high build primer will work fine for what you are doing....

Drew


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

You will defenatly need at least an etching primer first........or epoxy.......(epoxy is better)

In fact..........get sandable highbuild epoxy....and don't worry about the rest


Note......if it's just a few small bare spots, you shouldn't worry too much, but it's better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Oct 4 2005, 09:54 PM~3944310
> *That is a polyester filler, not a primer....
> 
> PJ STYLES........A 2K high build primer will work fine for what you are doing....
> ...


yea but says it cvould be applied over baresteel and topcoated with your base,might be worth the extra blocksanding


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 7 2005, 01:36 PM~3961280
> *yea but says it cvould be applied over baresteel and topcoated with your base,might be worth the extra blocksanding
> *


In order to lay base over that stuff it has to be blocked with 180-320-600.... anytime you sand with multiple grits like that, it is very difficult to know if all of your coarser grit scratches are gone.....there will probably be a few hanging out that you won't notice until you apply your base........very dangerous....don't get me wrong, I think that stuff works great for what it was intended and I use it all the time, I just don't feel comfortable using it for a ground coat....


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Oct 8 2005, 12:11 PM~3966049
> *In order to lay base over that stuff it has to be blocked with 180-320-600.... anytime you sand with multiple grits like that, it is very difficult to know if all of your coarser grit scratches are gone.....there will probably be a few hanging out that you won't notice until you apply your base........very dangerous....don't get me wrong, I think that stuff works great for what it was intended and I use it all the time, I just don't feel comfortable using it for a ground coat....
> *


yea i get you,i layed my base over 2k that was sanded with various grits and i got a few sandpaper marks around places i ddint get to with the finer grit


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 8 2005, 08:42 PM~3967882
> *yea i get you,i layed my base over 2k that was sanded with various grits and i got a few sandpaper marks around places i ddint get to with the finer grit
> *


You should be able to sand any high build primer easily with 600 wet....try that next time and I am certain that you will be pleased with the results.....  

Drew


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Oct 8 2005, 11:36 PM~3968391
> *You should be able to sand any high build primer easily with 600 wet....try that next time and I am certain that you will be pleased with the results.....
> 
> Drew
> *


  thanks next time ill just spray a sealer to make sure i didnt miss anyspots


----------

